# New to muay thai



## Ricky_muay_thai (Nov 12, 2005)

hey everyone im very new to muay thai and have just been training a little on my own at home

i got a new 6 foot punch bag the other day, the make of the bag is called "respect" any one heard of this?

its pretty heavy maybe 100lb+ and rock hard

can anyone give me some tips on how to execute the kick that the muay thai fighters use on each other, i mean the kick that usually lands on the opponents thigh or a little higher and makes that real loud snapping/slapping sound. Sorry i dont know the technical term for it

i only want to practice and dont want to hit the bag too hard to begin with

i dont want to get into the habit of landing my kicks the wrong way and have a sloppy style

also my punch bag is super hard and my shins go quite red from the slapping, is this normal and does anyone have any advice or tips for me?

i am talking about just the normal kick the muay thai fighters use which usually lands on the opponents thigh, not anything to technical 

i'm just trying to get used to balancing on the other foot while i am kicking the punch bag. what part of my foot and shin should make contact with the bag?

also how do you practise getting the leg kick higher and higher? my groin area seems to feel really stretched if i do this.

Thanks for any replies as i am new to muay thai

sorry for so many questions any reply will be fine

thanks guys

ricky


----------



## Solidman82 (Nov 12, 2005)

Use your shin as a club and hit on the top part of it (the hard part at the very front of your leg, not near your knee but more in the middle of your leg.) It'll hurt at first but that's normal, work through the pain. The reason they can kick eachother so hard is because they condition and train like madmen. The pain will go away after you strengthen and desensitize your shins. 

Also, the kick should come from your hips, not your knee. Make sure to torque them into it hard.

Good luck!


----------



## Ricky_muay_thai (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi mate

thanks for the reply

I personally am new to muay thai but i have been interested for a couple of years.
my gf is thai and i have been living there on and off for about 3 years now

so i have a good idea what the sport is about and i know how much you have to practice and sometimes go threw the painthreshhold to achiecve goals

Anyways

so it should be the thick bone on the front of my shin that should make contact right? and i should swing my hips more

i am right handed and right legged/foot..so i should have my left foot closest to the bag and swing my left hip more as i go into the kick?

thanks for the tip anyways mate

cheers

feel free to post any tips or anything else you think i should know about kciking the bag


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi Ricky and welcome to Martial Talk.  Solidman's advice is solid, man; on the other hand, a website (even one as obviously complete as MT) should not take the place of proper instruction.  Find a Muay Thai class somewhere and get in there, man!

Also, being right-sided, don't neglect training your left side.  In fact, you should put a little more time into your left as it is likely not as refined.

Just my 1 baht.


----------



## Ricky_muay_thai (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks for the advice and tips guys

I would love to join a muay thai class but the only one that is close enough to near where i live in run by two *** holes.

Both have been in prison, 1 for attempted murder of his wife and the other guy who cabbaged some inncocent guy. This was before he knew muay thai about 6 years ago but i know what these guys mentality is like and thats not the reason i want to learn muay thai

You might think these stories are lies or twisted truth but i know that both stories are 90% fact and thse guys go looking for trouble

So you can understand why i dont want to learn with these guys

I have been practising my kicks today only gently does it though

some of my kicks feel like they are hitting the right spot, like i know for certain when i am kciking it wrong a) because it hurts b) is when i dont land the correct part of my shin on the bag

correct me if i'm wrong but should i be landing the main bone on the front of my shin into the bag.. similar to someone swinging a bat at the bag

i mean i try and keep it only on the shin bone and also the top of my feet have been slapping the bag and are quite red

does it sound like i am doing ir wrong or right?

also i dont think i am ready to join up at a muay thai session yet becasue i know how much hard work it is

i have been runnig everyday lifting weights skipping and bag work to train and get myself ready for the hardcore training of muay thai

i really wanted to go the fairtex muay thai camp in bkk but i cant really afford it but i have a house with ym gf in north east thailand and she knows some guys that train pretty hard in muay thai and she said they wouldn't mind a white boy joining in the action 

probably so they can have a laugh 

thanks for the repies guys

andbody know of some good muay thai dvd/videos you think a begginer should watch?


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Nov 15, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Hi Ricky and welcome to Martial Talk. Solidman's advice is solid, man; on the other hand, *a website (even one as obviously complete as MT) should not take the place of proper instruction.* Find a Muay Thai class somewhere and get in there, man!
> 
> Also, being right-sided, don't neglect training your left side. In fact, you should put a little more time into your left as it is likely not as refined.
> 
> Just my 1 baht.


 
Lol at Baht. The technical term is "round kick" or "Dtae Wiang." You should be spending equal amounts of time striking the bag with both your right and your left side. If kicking with the right leg, you'll step at about 10 o'clock, out to the side and forward, and kick, using the shin, and power through your target, using your abs, hip-rotation and forward momentum. I am in total agreement with Egg; a perfect example of this is the misconception that you should power-through a workout. Don't be too harsh on your shins, they'll take a while to heal if they are mistreated. 

I'll be happy to help where I can and answer any questions that won't take forever to type. lol Welcome to MT and. . .MT (Muay Thai).


----------



## Ricky_muay_thai (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks for the new reply

I am real keen to get started with muay thai, at the moment i'm just trying to get my fitness ready before i start classes.. i feel theres no point in going to the MT class and being totally out of it after 20 mins

I have been running every other day and i have been enjoying it but i went for a run last night and felt not that good about it, even my skipping before i went out was off and my head seemed to hurt, i did everything by the book drank lots and lots of water in the day time no heavy meals etc etc but didn't feel too good

it kins of enoysme becasue it gives me less motivation to go on another run when i had a **** one! 

anyways i have only got my punch bag to train on and i have a huge bruise on my left shin already ( was real drunk and jumped/fell over a sandwich board) and also my left elbow so i can only use my right side at the moment but i can feel soem good kicks coming and the pain isn't as bad

i take it it is normal for my shin to go red after kicking the bag? how about the top of my foot beasue that is also red when i finish

cheers


----------



## arnisador (Nov 17, 2005)

Going to the class and holding on as best you can may be the best way to get in shape for the class. It worked for me with BJJ! I barely made it through at first, but now I'm tired but still able to go on.


----------



## soldierboy69 (Nov 18, 2005)

i agree with everyone here, and welcome to the incredible world of muay thai lol, im new to this forum but not muay thai, i concor with everyones advice here, but i feel the need to emphasise the importance of going to a class, even if its just for a little bit, just to learn some basics, never the less, welcome.


----------



## dani416 (Jun 20, 2007)

Try www.youtube.com before i just joined a school, i was doing the same thing you were, i trained how i read/saw muay thai fighters train, for a few weeks to see if i could handle the excerzies, if i had dedication and so i didint go to a school and waste my time getting into shape when i could be in decent shape and get right into it.... There are many technique videos on the website such as the kick you are talking about. 







theres a link with an example 

good luck​


----------



## dani416 (Jun 20, 2007)

LOL i am just realizing the dates above posts wow im a little late.​


----------

